# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  small garage build - confused about the rules for insurance etc

## halfadog

Hi all, 
New to the forum, and starting out renovating with a smallish project.  Hoping for some assistance with untangling the rules for owner/builders and insurance and when certain requirements kick in. 
We are starting out with a small bit of work to brick in an existing, attached carport (brick piers and no change to roofline) to make it a garage.  We have rough plans drafted, looking to engage a draftie to get them done formally for council, a concreter for footings, brickie for bricking, getting a panel door installed and we'll take care of fitting windows and doors.  Should be less than $12,000 all up.. 
I'm fine with the technical stuff, but really confused about whether we need building insurance, or whether this qualifies as an owner-builder project and what that means, etc.  Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I can't seem to get a clear answer about the rules elsewhere.  Any info/advice or a link in the right direction would be greatly appreciated. 
We were going to engage a builder to do the whole lot, but we got hit with a $25K quote and most of them want to use blueboard, not brick.   :Shock:   Hence breaking it up.

----------


## Bedford

Welcome to the forum. 
You should be able get most of your answers here, Building Commission - Restrictions

----------


## barney118

You are in Melb so OB laws may be different, check with council to see if you qualify for exempt or complying development for a garage this will make the rest easier. 
In NSW the OB laws state if you use a contractor > $12k then insurance needed, many ways to get around this by you buying the materials to start and only pay labour.
If you need to go through council for DA then think now what else you need to do and put it on the one application to save you bucks.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## manofaus

Just a note, the level at which you need an OB licence is now 20k

----------


## barney118

You need to be an OB for non exempt development, I take it manofus that the limit has recently increased correct from 12k to 20 for contracted work?  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## halfadog

Thanks. Got everything I needed there.   

> Welcome to the forum. 
> You should be able get most of your answers here, Building Commission - Restrictions

----------


## manofaus

> Just a note, the level at which you need an OB licence is now 20k

  as on many occasions I am wrong. It was lifted from 12k to 20k for home owners warranty insurance.  Home warranty insurance - NSW Fair Trading

----------

